# Blazers trade for 27th pick from the Hornets (merged)



## RW#30

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3459658

We are moving UP!!!!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

With the Blazers now having 5 draft picks I am sure this is part of a mult-step transaction to either trade up or get a vet. This smells of a step one. Whats step two?


----------



## Ukrainefan

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

That's interesting; a team with too many players and too many draft picks already, buying another. It sure makes me think that KP already know he is making deals that will thin our roster.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

If this isn't for a Euro (Tomic, Batum) then we must be planning on clearly some roster space soon. My guess is that it is for one of those two.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

Dear lord, I love KP.

Is there a more agressive GM in all of sports?


----------



## Entity

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

Sweet. Nothing wrong with getting draft picks for nothing but cash.


----------



## andalusian

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

Man, this is amusing. It is going to be one hell of a ride.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

I am a little surprised that the Hornets made this trade considering we look to be up and coming rivals for the next 5 years. It would be one thing if it helped them too, but just for money?. I love PA baby!


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

bling bling baby! some new jerseys on the blazers!


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

KP for PREZ! Dude is up to something big; I just know it.


----------



## whatsmyname

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

hmm i see this as a small component of a bigger plan =D


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

I admit it - I am a cynic - but why does NO make this deal?

Even coming from ESPN, this sounds suspect.


----------



## nikolokolus

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

I love Paul Allen


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

Woot? I guess?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

I wonder what #13+#27+#33+#36+player(s) eqyals.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

New Orleans is now our new ***** come draft time then? 
Crazy 5 picks now..13,27, 33, 36, 54


----------



## Reep

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

This pick may be for Batum or Tomic, or it may be just to have one more round in the magazine. A late first rounder gives you one more piece to offer if you are planning on being very active. 

I would pay good money to sit in the war room on draft day and just watch all the action. I can only imagine all the stuff that goes on.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I wonder what #13+#27+#33+#36+player(s) eqyals.


Probably 11. Or maybe they will get rid of #13 for a vet and just wanted a real first rounder to appease the fans. I'm guessing there are a few guys in the top ten that KP wants and one or two in the late first that he also wants, and he wants to be close to both. It's pretty easy to move from #27 up a few spots to get the Euro you want by adding in another $3M or a second rounder. Having #27 just gets your foot in the door.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



Oldmangrouch said:


> I admit it - I am a cynic - but why does NO make this deal?
> 
> Even coming from ESPN, this sounds suspect.


1st: Money

2nd: Money

3rd: Money

4th: Money

Hornets are owned by Shin. Hornets draw like 8,000 real paying customers at beginning of season. Smallest TV market - basically anywhere. It's sad really. Why the NBA allowed Shin to move from Charlotte is a disgrace.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

which is why Chris Paul is going to Phoenix when Nash/Shaq's contract run's out!


----------



## e_blazer1

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

Anybody know anything about this Tomic guy beyond what's in the draft report? He's just got to have "ATomic" for a nickname.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



MAS RipCity said:


> New Orleans is now our new ***** come draft time then?
> Crazy 5 picks now..13,27, 33, 36, 54


7 possible rookies counting Oden and Rudy. Woot!

He He.

KP is up to something fun. Maybe he doesn't even know for sure which will pan out yet.


----------



## DonCorleone

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

Pick #27 is approximately where someone like J.J. Hickson will be selected. It may just be a coincidence, but interesting nonetheless that this deal is reported right after Hickson works out for the Blazers a second time.


----------



## Augustin 6-26

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

This pick is for Chris Douglas-Roberts. Portland is now targeting Batum at 33, but they aren't willing to give him a guaranteed contract.


----------



## Paxil

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

The Hornets just gave away the pick... how much value do you think it has? I am not sure what the heck we are going to do with all those picks... but if we keep it up I may be drafted. =) At least we don't have to sign the 2nd rounders.


----------



## craigehlo

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

http://hornetsreport.com/HRForums/showthread.php?t=50051

There's some pissed Hornets fans out there. Sorry you have a cheap owner guys.


----------



## talman

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



Masbee said:


> 7 possible rookies counting Oden and Rudy. Woot!
> 
> He He.
> 
> KP is up to something fun. Maybe he doesn't even know for sure which will pan out yet.



ROFL! KP wants to field the entire starting squad for the Rookie/Sophomore game this year.


----------



## RW#30

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

Paul Allen may buy 2-3 more 1st rounders and traded to CHI :lol::lol:

Stern- "With the #1 pick Portland Trailblazers select-Derrick Rose"
Stern-"With the 13th, 21st, 25th and 27 th pick the Chicago bulls select......"
:clap::clap::clap::smoothcriminal:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Sorry, but I just don't think we are targeting anyone this late in the draft. If we wanted to, we could have dealt our 2 high 2nd rounders for a low 1st and target someone, but to just buy it out of nowhere...gotta be trade bait. We only have like 2 roster spots available. These picks are on the move.


----------



## Dan

So the Blazers currently have 1/12th of the picks in the draft this year.


----------



## Ukrainefan

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



craigehlo said:


> http://hornetsreport.com/HRForums/showthread.php?t=50051
> 
> There's some pissed Hornets fans out there. Sorry you have a cheap owner guys.


Yeh, can you imagine, only having one first rounder, reading all the workout reports, speculating every day on who you might get, and then two days before the draft, your owner sells the pick!


----------



## Paxil

Oh snap... that is a first round pick... they get a contact.


----------



## B_&_B

MAS RipCity said:


> Sorry, but I just don't think we are targeting anyone this late in the draft. If we wanted to, we could have dealt our 2 high 2nd rounders for a low 1st and target someone, but to just buy it out of nowhere...gotta be trade bait. We only have like 2 roster spots available. These picks are on the move.


I agree.

And ya gotta love KP and PA!!!!!


----------



## #10

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*

Paul Allen is awesome



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Dear lord, I love KP.
> 
> Is there a more agressive GM in all of sports?


Trader Bob?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

RJ and 10 for Raef, Webster 13 and 27.

As long as Bayless isnt there at 10


----------



## talman

Paxil said:


> Oh snap... that is a first round pick... they get a contact.


Yep which is why IMO the pick is going somewhere else with players/#13/all of the above.


----------



## nikolokolus

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



Ukrainefan said:


> Yeh, can you imagine, only having one first rounder, reading all the workout reports, speculating every day on who you might get, and then two days before the draft, your owner sells the pick!


I was thinking the exact same thing. The Hornet fans (all twelve of them) deserve better than this from George Shin.


----------



## DaRizzle

Congrats guys....and damn :sad:

I agree with the idea that these pick(s) will be traded


----------



## Balian

I don't think the Blazers are going use it to actually pick a player. KP wants more assets to bundle in a major trade. He definitely has something up his sleeves. *That's a total of 5 picks in the draft.*


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



nikolokolus said:


> I love Paul Allen


Seriously, let's just take a step back and think where our beloved team would be without Paul Allen. Would we even be the fans we are had he not taken this team over in the late 80's? Would the city of Portland even have ONE pro franchise if it wasn't for Allen? I could easily speculate NO. I know we had a rough patch with this guy, and he actually brought it upon himself (hiring crappy management) but when this guy is "in" to the game.....he's "all in" and it's an incredible blessing for a market our size. Is there a situation in pro sports that is even comparable?


----------



## RW#30

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> RJ and 10 for Raef, Webster 13 and 27.
> 
> As long as Bayless isnt there at 10


I would target Simmons and #8 for JJ, Webster and 13th. We could use Raef at the trade deadline for a vet and pick, when cheap owners only have to pay him 2 months of salary. We would get more value out of that trade. POR would give up a lot for 3 spots and a often injured, expensive SF in Jefferson.


----------



## Nightfly

This seems like a backwards move to me.

The Blazers have got to be planning on putting 13 and 27 together to move up.


----------



## Paxil

13 & 27 might have LESS value than 13 alone. Most teams don't have room for two more contracts. I am thinking maybe we traded away 13.


----------



## DANNY

pretty awesome how the blazers keep on acquiring 1st rounder with cash

if you guys land deandre jordan with the 27th, man this is going to the real steal of the draft


----------



## talman

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



The Professional Fan said:


> Seriously, let's just take a step back and think where our beloved team would be without Paul Allen. Would we even be the fans we are had he not taken this team over in the late 80's? Would the city of Portland even have ONE pro franchise if it wasn't for Allen? I could easily speculate NO. I know we had a rough patch with this guy, and he actually brought it upon himself (hiring crappy management) but when this guy is "in" to the game.....he's "all in" and it's an incredible blessing for a market our size. Is there a situation in pro sports that is even comparable?



:clap:

Well said! We are damn lucky to have him. Long live PA! :yay:


----------



## RW#30

Is it possible to stay awake for 60 hours? I woke up @4AM PST this morning. I don't think I can sleep/wait until Thursday night. 

KP-if you are on line PM me. I can keep a secret.:biggrin:


----------



## barfo

Maybe we are going to send the pick back to NO in a trade for Chris Paul.
Shinn gets another $3 million, 5 picks, and maybe a cheap player or three. In return we relieve him of the burden of having to pay Paul a max contract. Works for me. 

barfo


----------



## RW#30

Paxil said:


> 13 & 27 might have LESS value than 13 alone. Most teams don't have room for two more contracts. I am thinking maybe we traded away 13.



They can send it to Europe. Having assets are never a bad thing.


----------



## The Professional Fan

barfo said:


> Maybe we are going to send the pick back to NO in a trade for Chris Paul.
> Shinn gets another $3 million, 5 picks, and maybe a cheap player or three. In return we relieve him of the burden of having to pay Paul a max contract. Works for me.
> 
> barfo


Yeah, I absolutely love this idea. Man.....KP is good.

*"PRITCH-SLAP!!!"*


----------



## sabas4mvp

As it has already been said, this has to be part of a multi-step trade. This is the kind of news that builds my excitement for thursday.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



nikolokolus said:


> I love Paul Allen


Just think, 3 years ago, you would have been burned at the stake for saying that. 

Want to know why I will never trust or believe one damn word Jaynes or Crapzano say? Because both of them were out there leading the mob, claiming that forcing Allen to sell the team was the only way to save the franchise. Scumbags!


----------



## Ruff Draft

What a steal. This is the wrong draft to just give away picks.


----------



## Ed O

MAS RipCity said:


> Sorry, but I just don't think we are targeting anyone this late in the draft. If we wanted to, we could have dealt our 2 high 2nd rounders for a low 1st and target someone, but to just buy it out of nowhere...gotta be trade bait. We only have like 2 roster spots available. These picks are on the move.


You might, of course, be right that it's ultimately traded, but I don't think we can deduce that.

Tomic makes a TON of sense for the Blazers... he's 7'2", skilled, and athletic. He reportedly "needs" time overseas, so putting him on the Kopponen plan would be a great, great move. Tomic might never get strong enough to make an impact, but if that's the case it only cost us the $3m or whatever...

Incidentally, Tomic is going 26 per Chad Ford, 53 per nbadraft.net, and 36 on Draftexpress. So it's not clear that 27 would be enough to get him...

Go, Blazers!

Ed O.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Just think, 3 years ago, you would have been burned at the stake for saying that.
> 
> Want to know why I will never trust or believe one damn word Jaynes or Crapzano say? Because both of them were out there leading the mob, claiming that forcing Allen to sell the team was the only way to save the franchise. Scumbags!


Solid point.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm just glad it wasn't my team this time.


----------



## Boob-No-More

Paxil said:


> Oh snap... that is a first round pick... they get a contact.


Not necessarily. Did Freeland get a contract? Did Koponen get a contract? Did Rudy get a contract (well, not right away)? Pritchard has a habit of drafting euros late in the first round and allowing them to develop (or not) overseas. All it costs is Paul Allen's money. If one (Rudy), or more (Koponen), work out down the road, great. If not, well I'm sure Paul Allen isn't losing any sleep over the $3M he just gave George Shinn.

BNM


----------



## The Professional Fan

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't my team this time.


The draft is still 2 days away, why would you think KP would put the brakes on a good thing?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Is this hard for anyone else to believe? I would think a player or something is getting moved as well.


----------



## deanwoof

let the NEW speculation begin! 

Josh Smith sign and trade here it comes!


----------



## Oldmangrouch

OK, time for an off-the-wall prediction.

There will be a 3-way deal go down, with 2 of the teams being the Blazers and Bobcats.

Why? Larry Brown has made it clear he doeasn't like young players in general, and he really hates this draft crop. He has said that the only players out of this draft he would want are Rose, Beasley, Love, and Westbrook. All of whom could well be gone when they pick.

Coming from most coaches/GMs, I would ignore such comments. Coming from Brown, they just might be true. You have to assume that he wouldn't have taken the job unless Jordan promised him input into player moves.

The basic outline of the deal: the third team gets the 13th and 27th picks; Bobcats get some vets; Blazers get #9. 

Hey, everyone else gets to make wild trade predictions....why shouldn't I get to share in the fun?!? :biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot

deanwoof said:


> let the NEW speculation begin!
> 
> Josh Smith sign and trade here it comes!



$20 million in luxury tax in 3 years here it comes!


----------



## alext42083

Who doesn't love Pritchard?? Some people think he's just been lucky and hasn't really done much. This guy just flat out KNOWS how to run a team!

The itchy trigger finger is on for a huge trade!! GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Dissonance

The Professional Fan said:


> The draft is still 2 days away, why would you think KP would put the brakes on a good thing?


lol. Damnit, you're right.


NBA's going to end up folding eventually. Blazers are going monopolize it and every team is going to quit.


----------



## Bwatcher

I too love PA! Long live PA!

From the management point of view, this all makes good sense. Paul seems very willing to utilize his relative advantages over other teams -- money and probably the best scouting team in the league. The place where these advantages can be realized is by getting extra picks for extra players that are "worth" the risk/money. As has been shown by studies like the one on Draftexpress, the probability of getting a real impact player in the twenties in the draft is small. However, if you have superior scouting and are willing to place several bets, over time, there is a good chance of landing someone who will really help. 

The Blazers, under KP have done this in the past few drafts. Now with a draft that is said to be deeper than many, why would they hesitate to do it? 

However, I do not see any necessary connection to other draft picks that the Blazers have. To me, this just signals that the Blazers have identified someone that they aren't sure they can get at #33. They pay the $3 mill to make sure they get the player at 27.


----------



## deanwoof

Okay..Portland is drafting Bill Walker with that #27 pick. No way KP is letting a former top 5 talent drop away from him. I win!


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound

I'm starting to get the JJ Hickson vibe as well.


----------



## RW#30

Don't you guys miss John Nash???:azdaja::azdaja::banned::shocked:

He was a mover and shaker:lol::lol:


----------



## Sambonius

RW#30 said:


> Don't you guys miss John Nash???:azdaja::azdaja::banned::shocked:
> 
> He was a mover and shaker:lol::lol:


Yea, he moved it like Louie Anderson and shook it like Oliver Miller.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



Oldmangrouch said:


> I admit it - I am a cynic - but why does NO make this deal?
> 
> Even coming from ESPN, this sounds suspect.


There are two amazing, to me, aspects of this deal (if it happens as reported: the pick for cash).

1. That we're getting the pick for cash. OK. Not THAT big of a deal--we do this every year--but I still get amazed each time.
2. That we're making the deal the day before the draft.

The timing of it demonstrates interesting tactics for KP and the Blazers... if I were NO I would prefer to wait until it's actually my pick before selling it... that way, if a guy we LOVE is there, we can take him. It seems that the Blazers probably told them they were talking to other teams, and if they wanted the $3m, they'd have to pull the trigger now.

Ed O.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



Ed O said:


> There are two amazing, to me, aspects of this deal (if it happens as reported: the pick for cash).
> 
> 1. That we're getting the pick for cash. OK. Not THAT big of a deal--we do this every year--but I still get amazed each time.
> 2. That we're making the deal the day before the draft.
> 
> *The timing of it demonstrates interesting tactics for KP and the Blazers... if I were NO I would prefer to wait until it's actually my pick before selling it... that way, if a guy we LOVE is there, we can take him. It seems that the Blazers probably told them they were talking to other teams, and if they wanted the $3m, they'd have to pull the trigger now.
> *
> Ed O.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I can just smell the trade coming.


----------



## Bwatcher

I agree the timing is interesting. With 2 parties involved hard to know which is really driving it, but it seems more likely that Portland wants to firmly do the deal now for some reason. 

NO clearly values the money more than the low probability of getting a good player. Of course, Shinn has a history of being a cheapskate, even with talented veterans. Maybe he wants to dash fan expectations now, before the big wave hope and excitement of draft day.

Certainly a good reason for KP to do it now and have it be official, is that he does want it available for some other transaction. However, how much value does #27 really have to other teams? It doesn't seem that it would really be critical.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I wonder what #13+#27+#33+#36+player(s) eqyals.


OJ Mayo.

I hope.


----------



## Samuel

This truly is Moneyball. 

KPritch is taking all of the guesswork out of the draft and using PA's money to be extremely mobile. I remember when there were elements of guesswork and chance in the draft, but the way KP goes after it, it kind of seems like he knows what's going to happen already.

Don't be surprised if the Paul Allen provision rears its head in the next CBA. 

But by that time, it'll be too late.


----------



## e_blazer1

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



Ed O said:


> There are two amazing, to me, aspects of this deal (if it happens as reported: the pick for cash).
> 
> 1. That we're getting the pick for cash. OK. Not THAT big of a deal--we do this every year--but I still get amazed each time.
> 2. That we're making the deal the day before the draft.
> 
> The timing of it demonstrates interesting tactics for KP and the Blazers... if I were NO I would prefer to wait until it's actually my pick before selling it... that way, if a guy we LOVE is there, we can take him. It seems that the Blazers probably told them they were talking to other teams, and if they wanted the $3m, they'd have to pull the trigger now.
> 
> Ed O.


3. That it gets leaked to the press before draft day. Why would either side have an interest in showing any cards this early? Seems to me that it only makes sense if this is Part A of a multi-part move by KP.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



Ed O said:


> The timing of it demonstrates interesting tactics for KP and the Blazers... if I were NO I would prefer to wait until it's actually my pick before selling it... that way, if a guy we LOVE is there, we can take him. It seems that the Blazers probably told them they were talking to other teams, and if they wanted the $3m, they'd have to pull the trigger now.
> 
> Ed O.


Maybe NO was worried that if they waited until the 27th pick was on the clock, and no one good fell, that we wouldn't want the pick anymore. Or maybe they know we are looking to package it and we wouldn't be as interested in it after the first 26 guys are gone, as we would lose valuable time needed to trade up.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Please somehow, with all these picks, move up to at least be able to get a guy like Alexander in the draft...

I just hope all this build-up doesn't lead to disappointment. Counting on KP, it more than likely won't though.


----------



## Perfection

It must suck to be a NO Hornets fan...talk about ruining draft day. I'm pretty excited, it's all I can think about (other than girls).


----------



## Darkwebs

Cool news! I love Paul Allen as the Blazer's owner. Thank you, Mr. Allen for buying the pick. eace:


----------



## Talkhard

Okay, that's it. Call off the dogs. The hunt is over. I officially declare Kevin Pritchard a genius.

This is unbelievable. The 27th pick for CASH CONSIDERATIONS! Are you kidding me? Don't they usually call this highway robbery?

It's good to be a Blazer fan tonight . . .


----------



## deanwoof

Or KP is just screwing with everybody else in the league by doing this and throwing the draft out of wack and forcing someone to make a rash decision on draft night?


----------



## Kmurph

Let's see what he does on draft night before we commission a bronze statue of him outside One Center Court....

It is good\fun? to be a Blazer fan come draft day though isn't it?


----------



## Kmurph

I actually think that this pick may be used for a player POR will draft...likely a euro...

Late 1st round picks have lost a lot of value these days...and POR 2nd round picks (33 & 36) have a lot more value to teams...b\c they are close to the end of the 1st and teams aren't locked into a 3yr contract commitment....


----------



## barfo

Kmurph said:


> Let's see what he does on draft night before we commission a bronze statue of him outside One Center Court....
> 
> It is good\fun? to be a Blazer fan come draft day though isn't it?


I think maybe we should commission a bronze statue. That would be sort of fun.

barfo


----------



## #10

Talkhard said:


> Okay, that's it. Call off the dogs. The hunt is over. I officially declare Kevin Pritchard a genius.
> 
> This is unbelievable. The 27th pick for CASH CONSIDERATIONS! Are you kidding me? Don't they usually call this highway robbery?
> 
> It's good to be a Blazer fan tonight . . .


It's not exactly genius, even Nash managed to do the same with the Nets in the 2004 draft for the #22. Paul Allen is just the best owner in basketball.


----------



## SixPack

In a recent interview, KP said his strategy differs from most teams. He say's he targets a player, he does whatever it takes to try and land that player. To options are likely for the Blazers on Thursday. They are TARGETING two players, Westbrook and Augustine. They will use the 13th, 27th and some other aseets(players and/or future picks/second round) to move up. They want Westbrok first but if he is gone, they select Augustine. The question arises how about if they move up and their both gone? Well, KP will make sure he moves up far enough to select ether of those two. If he can't pull a trade or move up high enough, he will select Brandon Rush out of Kansas, all the reports I'm hearing is KP loves him not just because he's a Jayhawk as well.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Dissonance19 said:


> lol. Damnit, you're right.
> 
> 
> NBA's going to end up folding eventually. Blazers are going monopolize it and every team is going to quit.



_Do_ keep in mind that this team, by season's end, still only reached the .500 mark.


----------



## DaRizzle

I'm now convinced something exciting is going down on draft night.

Hopefully Maion/Banks for Odom/Walton will trump what you guys pull off :biggrin: (doubt it)


----------



## MAS RipCity

PLEASE NO MAS Euros...Freeland..Sergio..Rudy...Koponen
Hell don't we even own Nedzad's draft rights still?
1 or 2 to stash isn't bad, but year after year..and not seeing any results (Rudy should buck the trend)..I kinda lose hope that any player we stash overseas will turn out to be anything worthwhile.


----------



## Kmurph

> Hell don't we even own Nedzad's draft rights still?


Oh man you forgot....

Doron Shefer...
&
F.Kammerichs....

come on now...give them some love 

:lol:


----------



## Talkhard

DaRizzle said:


> I'm now convinced something exciting is going down on draft night.
> 
> Hopefully Maion/Banks for Odom/Walton will trump what you guys pull off :biggrin: (doubt it)


Okay, DaRizzle, I just have to ask: where did you get that underwater video of the girl in the bikini? That's one of the funniest (and sexiest) things I've ever seen. Please enlighten us all about this video clip. I'm sure others would enjoy it, too.

By the way, is that Joel Pryzbilla trying to touch her behind?


----------



## DaRizzle

Talkhard said:


> Okay, DaRizzle, I just have to ask: where in the world did you get that underwater video of the girl in the bikini? That's one of the funniest (and sexiest) things I've ever seen. Please enlighten us all about this video clip. I'm sure others would enjoy it, too.
> 
> By the way, is that Joel Pryzbilla trying to touch her behind? It sure looks like him.


From the Best Damn Babe thread in the PHX forum. Gotta give credit to Seuss for putting it up...

Dan was right...nobody cares what I write anymore with this sig, all everybody wants to do is check out my ***! :biggrin:


BTW, I believe it is Jessica Alba in the movie "Into the Blue" (never saw it)


----------



## DaRizzle

Poster Gmister put this up on the Nets board, no actual link. Thought you would want to see.

"But there are several with a chance to have a real impact at the NBA level. First and foremost is Italy's Danilo Gallinari, who is expected to be a late lottery pick, linked to the 10th overall selection. There is word that Portland and New Jersey are discussing a deal that would allow the Blazers to move up from 13 to 10 to grab the small forward.

nbadraft.net :international article

this cud hav something 2 do with their aquisition of the hornets pick earlier on today........and the draft plot thickens. what do you guys think. dis sounds like robin lopez at 13 to me....as much as it pains me to say."


----------



## Hector

#10 said:


> It's not exactly genius, even Nash managed to do the same with the Nets in the 2004 draft for the #22. Paul Allen is just the best owner in basketball.


I repped this for being the only one in the thread who sees the obvious. Why do 100 posters praise Pritchard for accepting Allen's Christmas present early every June? Praise Allen, not Pritchard. Praise Pritchard when he does something with his end-of-the-1st round picks, which he hasn't for the last 2 drafts.


----------



## drexlersdad

Hector said:


> I repped this for being the only one in the thread who sees the obvious. Why do 100 posters praise Pritchard for accepting Allen's Christmas present early every June? Praise Allen, not Pritchard. Praise Pritchard when he does something with his end-of-the-1st round picks, which he hasn't for the last 2 drafts.


we havent really had the roster space, so i like him stashing these players overseas. gives us more and more assets, and that is always a good thing.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

Xericx said:


> which is why Chris Paul is going to Phoenix when Nash/Shaq's contract run's out!


<---- no he's not.



Paxil said:


> The Hornets just gave away the pick...





craigehlo said:


> There's some pissed Hornets fans out there.





Perfection said:


> It must suck to be a NO Hornets fan...


Wait until they find out they will lose CP3 to the Blazers.

:clap:


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Hornets Trade-Read*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I wonder what #13+#27+#33+#36+player(s) eqyals.


Is eqyals the southern version of equals? Kind of like equal mixed with Y'all? :biggrin:

Just joking around, I am not a spelling Nazi. eace:


----------



## sasaint

With all of the young talent on hand already, there is no way that the Blazers acquired the #27 pick so that they could use ALL of their picks this year to bring in that many more warm bodies. There is definitely part 1 of a plan to trade picks/players to move WAY up to make a splashy pick OR to make a trade for a VERY significant veteran player.


----------



## World B. Free

Very cool!!! I hope we trade up up up


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

I am convinced were using the #27 & #13 to purely move up in the draft.

My hope is to snag Augustin.


----------



## Kmurph

> this cud hav something 2 do with their aquisition of the hornets pick earlier on today........and the draft plot thickens. what do you guys think. dis sounds like robin lopez at 13 to me....as much as it pains me to say."


What does NJ need with THREE 1st round picks though? or the #27 for that matter....Now maybe they want POR #33 and\or #36 as part of the deal with the #13...but I can't see NJ wanting 3 1st rounders....


----------



## World B. Free

Kmurph said:


> What does NJ need with THREE 1st round picks though? or the #27 for that matter....Now maybe they want POR #33 and\or #36 as part of the deal with the #13...but I can't see NJ wanting 3 1st rounders....


Why would NJ not want 3 first rounders in one of the most deep drafts ever? It is not like they have a full roster of talent lol


----------



## DaRizzle

Oden on espn right now


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

What did he talk about!?


----------



## zagsfan20

If we keep that #27 pick I hope we pick Douglas-Roberts. He'd be a nice piece to come off the bench for us.


----------



## DaRizzle

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What did he talk about!?


He was just talkin about his rehab and how it sucked not to contribute last year. They asked him what training/rehab he is doing and he said he is doing everything except playing 5v5. He said he was doing sprints, jumping exercises and all that jive but the training staff wont let him do 5v5 yet. They also asked who he want POR to pick at 13 and he just said he is focused on himself getting back to contribute.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Thanks Laker Boy!


----------



## DaRizzle

No prob POR hippie :cheers:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

That's one thing I have NEVER been called before....... a hippie!


----------



## Entity

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That's one thing I have NEVER been called before....... a hippie!


Well, you _did_ call him a Laker. Some retribution shouldn't be unexpected.


----------



## #10

Entity said:


> Well, you _did_ call him a Laker. Some retribution shouldn't be unexpected.


shouldn't the mods censor the vulgar name calling?


----------



## DaRizzle

Im still disappointed #10 that you took my quote out of your sig :biggrin:


----------



## #10

I was talking about next season 

Find that quote and I'll put it back, or whatever sig you want, until the all star break next season. I've tried for a few minutes but my new sig below is the only similar quote I found. 
As much as I hate to say it, a Laker fan was right. uke: Though to be fair, as far as Laker fans go, you're disarmingly tolerable.


----------



## DaRizzle

Well dont put it up now! I dont think that for the upcoming year....yet :biggrin:

I believe my quote was along the lines of "I like pointing out reality for Blazer fans, for instance, the Blazers wont make the playoffs" :biggrin:

(damn im good)


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

So Mr. Laker, do you think we will make the playoffs next season?


----------



## #10

there it is


----------



## DaRizzle

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> So Mr. Laker, do you think we will make the playoffs next season?


Well that prediction I gave in #10 sig I believe I gave during the big win streak(pat my own back). I think it's a little premature to give my verdict right now especially considering how many assets POR has coming into this draft. I want to say yes but really I dont know since its sooooo damn early. Ill gladly give you my Western Conf top 8 version 1.0 after the draft if you like. :biggrin:

You wont get me to bet on my predictions until the ending of pre-season :biggrin:


----------

